# Might be getting my second girl soon! :D



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to let those who were in the chat with me know...My mom told me that if I found out a bit more about this hedgie's vet history and the breeder where she came from, I can get her!  She just doesn't want me to get her, then have her end up having lots of health issues and I have to spend a ton of money on vet bills. I'm of the opinion that I'd rather it be me than someone who won't bother to take care of her, but....
Anyway, so I'm working on getting more information from the current owner, and I'll let you guys know when I find out more! If I do end up getting her, I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as she'll let me take some!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

That is excellent lily! i'm glad you were able to talk it out. I want to see pictures for sure!

Good luck getting info.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

yay! i hope you get her!
deffinitly ened pictures!.....or i may have withdraw of cute hedgie pics :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------

